# Super charger for V8 touareg/Cayenne



## rcjc74 (Jul 4, 2001)

PES finish the V8 supercharger for the V8 Cayenne/Touareg. Claims 500 hp.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Super charger for V8 touareg/Cayenne (rcjc74)*

So the same kit will work with either the Touareg or the Cayenne? I would be very worried to install it since they are different engines.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Super charger for V8 touareg/Cayenne (spockcat)*

Touareg: 4.2L V8, 40 valve, [email protected]
Cayenne: 4.5L V8, 32 valves, [email protected]


----------



## rcjc74 (Jul 4, 2001)

I will be going to PES Sometime next week. I will get a better detail and see the set up. Once i see the set up i can tell if it will work with both SUV. As for what they told me it for the V8


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (rcjc74)*

Who is PES anyway?


----------



## davew (Feb 14, 2003)

http://www.pes-tuning.com/


----------



## Treg_John (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (davew)*

Will they be making any of those super-light, 8K psi forged wheels for the Touareg any time soon? Very sweet looking rims. I would buy those. The sofa can wait another year, heheh. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (Treg_John)*

what software is it running?
GIAC... PES proprietary?


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

Wow, 500hp.







I wouldn't mind the bump in power.


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (gotapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotapex* »_Wow, 500hp.







I wouldn't mind the bump in power.

That's more than the W12








Wonder what the torque is .. and 0-60 time.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Super charger for V8 touareg/Cayenne (rcjc74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rcjc74* »_PES finish the V8 supercharger for the V8 Cayenne/Touareg. Claims 500 hp. 

Phaeton V8 too?


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Super charger for V8 touareg/Cayenne (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_
Phaeton V8 too?

that'd be very cool
let's not forget about VF's kit, too...
http://www.vf-engineering.com/...8.php
i'm waiting for an email to see how far along the development is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Super charger for V8 touareg/Cayenne (N2N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N2N* »_
that'd be very cool
let's not forget about VF's kit, too...
http://www.vf-engineering.com/...8.php
i'm waiting for an email to see how far along the development is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Any word yet?


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Super charger for V8 touareg/Cayenne (gotapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotapex* »_
Any word yet?

All I have is prelim info that I'm not at liberty to divulge.
As soon as the official power/price info is available,
I will post it.


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Super charger for V8 touareg/Cayenne (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_So the same kit will work with either the Touareg or the Cayenne? I would be very worried to install it since they are different engines.


Should work for both. PES makes positive displacement blowers, so it'll
nestle between the cylinder banks. They aren't too different, aside from
different heads, crank and intake mani. All the rest is shared for the most
part.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Super charger for V8 touareg/Cayenne (N2N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N2N* »_Should work for both. PES makes positive displacement blowers, so it'll
nestle between the cylinder banks. They aren't too different, aside from
different heads, crank and intake mani. All the rest is shared for the most
part.

Really? Are you serious? You think the Audi 4.2 and the Porsche 4.5 are the same motor? 
Incidentally, I don't see ANYTHING on their website for a Cayenne or a Touareg. Nothing. Not even a wheel, exhaust or spring. Since they seem to be a retail outlet for companies Brembo, Caragraphic, GIAC, TechArt and others that do produce Cayenne and Touareg parts, I am surprised that they do not list either model or sell any parts for either model. Makes me wonder about support for a supercharger kit for these models.


----------



## LLB (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Super charger for V8 touareg/Cayenne (N2N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N2N* »_They aren't too different, 

Very true. Apples and oranges aren't too different either: both are round and we usually eat them. Both the Pepper and the T-reg engines consume gas, fit in a similarly shaped vehicle and go vroom.










_Quote »_...
aside from
different heads, crank and intake mani. 

Ah yes, a few _minor_ differences







. Superchargers usually sit near the intake mani so of course a different mani will not make a difference.
Another slight difference is that the Cayenne S has the air pipes connected to the front but the T-reg has 'em going to the rear.
Nothing to worry about. I say you buy the kit and install it and report back by 6am tomorow morning with your findings. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by LLB at 6:24 AM 8-14-2005_


----------



## LLB (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (gotapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotapex* »_Wow, 500hp.







I wouldn't mind the bump in power.

Along with the drop in MPG?


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Super charger for V8 touareg/Cayenne (LLB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LLB* »_
Very true. Apples and oranges aren't too different either: both are round and we usually eat them. Both the Pepper and the T-reg engines consume gas, fit in a similarly shaped vehicle and go vroom.









Ah yes, a few _minor_ differences







. Superchargers usually sit on the head so of course a different head will not make a difference.
Another slight difference is that the Cayenne S has the air pipes connected to the front but the T-reg has 'em going to the rear.
Nothing to worry about. I say you buy the kit and install it and report back by 6am tomorow morning with your findings. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't think you guys know what you are writing about when it comes
to aftermarket forced induction.
First, superchargers don't sit on the heads. Positive-displacement s/c 
are mounted between the heads. Centrifugal s/c are mounted with the
other accessories, usually on a separate bracket.
Second, the same positive displacement blower can be used with an
application specific mounting adapter plate, or different compressor
casting. 
Lastly, no one knows which, for certain, the PES charger will fit: 
Touareg, Cayenne, or both. Just because the motors are different (my post was 
somewhat tongue-in-cheek) doesn't mean the superchargers will have to be different. 
With all forced induction, the tuning is more important than the specification of the 
blower. As long as the software programmers have model-specific software, 
then the same charger can fit both.



_Modified by N2N at 8:32 AM 8-14-2005_


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (LLB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LLB* »_
Along with the drop in MPG?









Yep, the economy is so bad anyhow, a drop won't make too much of a difference. Besides, gas is cheap in the US.


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (gotapex)*

Could the Touareg's transmission handle 500hp?


----------

